

Ask YC: Wattvision vs. Black & Decker EM100B - sanj

I learned yesterday of B&#38;D's product: http://bit.ly/frag<p>Any chance the Wattvision team would comment on how their offering (beyond the obligatory social networking component) is different?<p>I assume the question came up during Demo day.
======
savrajsingh
Hi Sanj. Thanks for your message. Since Wattvision hasn't launched yet, I
don't want to get in to too much detail, but in short, wattvision is faster,
better, and cheaper. You'll hear more when we launch soon.

Thanks for your interest. Do hit up the team at info@wattvision if you want
the details ;) -s

~~~
wesley
Hmm, I don't know. That black & decker device looks like it just uses photo
detection or what not to read the reading from your electricity meter.

Other devices currently out use a clamp instead, this doesn't measure voltage
and is therefore inaccurate.

------
JimmyL
If you like interesting power meters, check out the Wattson -
<http://www.treehugger.com/files/2006/07/wattson_monitor.php>

------
jerryji
Disclaimer: I don't have any direct input to this question.

However, someone else might, with the help of --

<http://bit.ly/jgAHI> [CollectiveSys]

Jerry

